# My Denim Blue Audi TT...



## darylbenfield

Here's an example of what I do in my spare time. I attended alot of shows with Meguiars with my Beetle. I sold that and now have a TT that I'm playing with and will be hitting up a few shows with them hopefully!

Here's the finished look after 12 hours correction and sealant. I don't think this car saw a clay bar in it's life or a machine!

Enjoy!

































Rear quarter









Before









After (note spoiler isn't an 'after')

















Couple of the bonnet

















Clay bar bit the dust!









Thanks for looking.


----------



## darylbenfield

And also a Dolomite Grey mk1 TT!


----------



## C.J

Good work! A good detail works wonders!


----------



## Robtur

Lovely results


----------



## DesignerDaveTT

Great work!


----------



## sixdoublesix

Where in the uk are you? Nice work!


----------



## T3RBO

Superb results


----------



## darylbenfield

sixdoublesix said:


> Where in the uk are you? Nice work!


Hello, I'm static and near Billericay, Essex.


----------



## phope

Your Beetle was immaculate and quite heavily modified 

What's the plans for the TT?


----------



## techfreak

Very nice work


----------



## darylbenfield

phope said:


> Your Beetle was immaculate and quite heavily modified
> 
> What's the plans for the TT?


Cheers! Have some coilovers and some Conti GT splits that I've had redone in gloss black with gold plated hardware. Have a QS style rear brace in there now and am trying to find the QS floor that replaces the rear seats. Could be a trip to Audi to get that :?


----------



## dooka

Very nice.
I do like the Bentley's on the TT.


----------



## darylbenfield

For people trying to contact me via PM for details - I can't reply as my post count isn't high enough :roll:

Thanks!


----------



## diamond

Great results!


----------



## darylbenfield

Thanks, found another shot of my bonnet I thought I'd share.


----------



## pistolpete1515

WOW unbelievable!! Some serious work gone into that


----------



## darylbenfield

Cheers!


----------



## darylbenfield

One from last night's 'layering' session.


----------



## darylbenfield

Update now on coilies and Bentley splits (with gold plated hardware). Needs settling and tinkering a tiny bit, but I'm quite happy with the stance. I'm all into poke and stretch.


































Remapped by John at DNA Tuning and a Pipercross filter installed. Incredible difference and I recommend DNA Tuning if your pondering a remap - http://www.dnatuning.com. Also aero wipers fitted - much nicer!










Next up - bit of front end paint!


----------



## Dotti

Your TT looks gorgeous. Loving the new shoes 8) . You can come and detail mine if you so wish


----------



## dsm1113

Very nice  What type of machine do you use? Dual orbital or rotary?


----------



## darylbenfield

Hi Dotti, send me your contact details through to [email protected], or 0784 320 1313 and we'll sort something out. I'm in Wickford so not far at all from you.

I use both Rotary and DA.

Cheers!


----------



## dsm1113

Still building up the courage to use rotary. :lol:


----------



## Dotti

darylbenfield said:


> Hi Dotti, send me your contact details through to [email protected], or 0784 320 1313 and we'll sort something out. I'm in Wickford so not far at all from you.
> 
> I use both Rotary and DA.
> 
> Cheers!


Thankkies 8)


----------



## davelincs

you will have Scarlett ,looking brand new Dotti


----------



## darylbenfield

Thanks! Red is a cool colour to do. Ends up looking like it could glow in the dark. :lol: 8)


----------



## Jonny5uk

Wow, really great results!


----------



## darylbenfield

Cheers!


----------



## darylbenfield

Loosely starting to get the TT looking sharp for a show in September, mad reflection!


----------



## darylbenfield

Thought I might as well keep this thread ticking over. Nice shot from Saturdays session. Now in the paintshop for US spec front end.


----------



## darylbenfield

Was at the Players show on Sunday just gone with Meguiars. Naff position TBH! But here's a shot after prepping it.

Denim Blue.


----------



## darylbenfield

Little update. Some new additions before UD, hoping to get some carbon aswell.

Bentley's sold, Brabus 3 piece 9.5x19's all round, new carbon back buckets in. Custom rollcage to come April time. Dechromed front badge.



































And more detailing!


----------



## dalejones

amazin! car looks invisible!


----------



## darylbenfield

Thanks, few more things to do then the car's finished. Should be on song for E38.


----------



## kazinak

i like it, how much do you charge ?


----------



## darylbenfield

Pm'd you Kaz, thanks.


----------



## ian222

Chuck us a pm as well if you can fella.


----------



## darylbenfield

PM sent Ian, thanks.


----------



## darylbenfield

Update time! First show was Ultimate Dubs, on the Meguiars stand. Great show.

Here's some pics of the car with it's new rollers and seats.

Eurocup 997 GT3 RS recliners with full carbon backs.


















Chilling with Jay and Meguiars. this Mk2 was one of my previous customers who had full paint correction so good to have him join us on the stand.










Early bird!









Setting up.









Brabus 3 piece 9.5x19 all round 3 spoke rims on 225/35?R19's.









And my paint obviously!


----------



## darylbenfield




----------



## jays_225

love the seats they look great the wheels on the otherhand are all wrong for me IMO but its your car and your doing your own thing so good on you!


----------



## darylbenfield

Thanks


----------



## darylbenfield

Custom cage.


























And smoothed carbon valance ready to go on.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Love the cage 8) is the cardon rear valance one of the ebay ones if so whats the quality like :?:


----------



## darylbenfield

Hi mate, no the valance is a custom job and real carbon under 4 coats of laquer.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

darylbenfield said:


> Hi mate, no the valance is a custom job and real carbon under 4 coats of laquer.


 [smiley=bigcry.gif] you should have had 2 made :lol:


----------



## darylbenfield

Ha!


----------



## philb

That valance and cage look awesome!
Where does the cage bolt into? Also think the wheels are great, dont think I've seen them before!!


----------



## kazinak

Why you need the roll cage ?

Send from my Android using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Phil_RS

Quality of the detailing looks amazing! Loving the cage but like some of the other comments the wheels are a bit marmite and not for me, but certainly unique.


----------



## darylbenfield

kazinak said:


> Why you need the roll cage ?
> 
> Send from my Android using Tapatalk 2


why not :roll:


----------



## darylbenfield

Phil_RS said:


> Quality of the detailing looks amazing! Loving the cage but like some of the other comments the wheels are a bit marmite and not for me, but certainly unique.


Thanks! Yeah I am a fan of odd wheels


----------



## darylbenfield

philb said:


> That valance and cage look awesome!
> Where does the cage bolt into? Also think the wheels are great, dont think I've seen them before!!


Into where the rear seats clip and the floor


----------



## darylbenfield

Time for a freshen up on a Dolomite grey TT! Just a paint enhancement and protection on this one for a punter with my denim blue in the background.

Bran flakes.










Passenger side.









Two face!









Also had a spare fuel flap skinned in genuine carbon, laquered and then finished off by myself. Love it. Goes nicely with my carbon seats and rear smoothed valance.


























Fuel price horror thanks to The Hundreds.









I also had my Brabus 3 piece's mirror polished by Fab Finishing.

































At the Meguiars HQ BBQ a month or so back.









Sitting pretty.









Thanks for looking!


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Love the fuel capif you dont mind where didi youget it one an how much was it :?:


----------



## darylbenfield

Had it done custom mate.


----------



## darylbenfield

Full machine glaze and sealed for the Meguiars stand at this weekend's Edition38 show!

Danish Pastry swirl effect 8) 









Bonnet









Drivers side


----------



## Mike007

Cracking thread. Fantastic car


----------



## Ruffmeister

Epic car! Epic shine  Should hopefully be at Edition so will look out for it 8)


----------



## darylbenfield

Mike007 said:


> Cracking thread. Fantastic car


Cheers!


----------



## darylbenfield

Ruffmeister said:


> Epic car! Epic shine  Should hopefully be at Edition so will look out for it 8)


Thanks man, hoping the weather holds out, otherwise it'll be staying in the garage!


----------



## billypicard1

fantastic, makes me want to go and do the same to my TT right now... any tricks of the trade? whats your step by step process and materials you use, thanks


----------



## darylbenfield

Secret sauce dude! haha.

As I do a few shows with Meguiars I use those products on my TT when it's on their stand. Clients cars, it's personal preference, but my favourites are Scholl, Zaino, Chemical Guys, Dodo, Clearkote isn't too bad either regarding their glazes.

Feel free to PM me for a quote as I'm not allowed to advertise on here direct.


----------



## warrenstuart

This is just detailing heaven [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## darylbenfield

Ha, thanks! 8)


----------



## darylbenfield

Balls up with getting on the stand at Edition (too many cars to get through which was a ball ache) but here's a couple of snaps!


















Players at North Weald with Meguiars next weekend! 8)


----------



## BaueruTc

darylbenfield said:


> Balls up with getting on the stand at Edition (too many cars to get through which was a ball ache) but here's a couple of snaps!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Players at North Weald with Meguiars next weekend! 8)


That is one amazing shine that you have got on your TT


----------



## darylbenfield

Cheers man. 8)


----------



## The Blue Bandit

... Car looks amazing Daryl! 8) ...
... as the owner of a denim blue pearl 225 it gives me something to aim for!  ...
... I didn't see it at E38 sadly- were you there on Sunday? I must have missed it! Hopefully I'll catch it at Players next weekend! ...


----------



## darylbenfield

Yeah was supposed to be on the Meguiars stand on Sunday, but a cock up in organisation meant there were lots of cars blocking the route down so we couldn't physically get onto the stand! Nightmare. The car was stuck up the back, won't be doing that again and I left after a few hours.

Yes, out at Players rain or shine as it's only half hour from me. I'll be on the Meguiars stand (for sure this time!!), so pop over mate. 8)


----------



## ian222

You hanging around the stand then mate? I might pop over and see you.


----------



## darylbenfield

ian222 said:


> You hanging around the stand then mate? I might pop over and see you.


Hi Ian, yeah I'll be hanging about - keep your eye out for some mad Adidas kicks and you'll spot me :roll: :lol:


----------



## darylbenfield

Another cheeky one from E38.


----------



## darylbenfield

A few snaps from Players - what a great show!

All packed.









Getting juice with a local Rallye.

























Chilling on the Meguiars stand.









Jap Vs German.


----------



## The Blue Bandit

... clocked this at Players yesterday Daryl, and it looks even better in 'real life'- the poke of the wheels really sets it off too! ... I would have come and said hello- but there were so many people buzzing around the stand I wasn't sure who you were- but let's just say I recognise the trainers now- so next time!   ...


----------



## darylbenfield

The Blue Bandit said:


> ... clocked this at Players yesterday Daryl, and it looks even better in 'real life'- the poke of the wheels really sets it off too! ... I would have come and said hello- but there were so many people buzzing around the stand I wasn't sure who you were- but let's just say I recognise the trainers now- so next time!   ...


Man, it was so busy! Thanks for the comments.

I think it'll be Ultimate Dubs next time the TT is out, will be tucking it up for Winter next month or so.


----------



## darylbenfield

Now in the for sale section!


----------



## ross_cj250

darylbenfield said:


> Now in the for sale section!


Why's it for sale...polished it away? Still looks great, though! 

What are you going for next?

Regards
Ross


----------



## darylbenfield

Ha, not sure I want to sell it now tbh! If it goes it goes.


----------



## darylbenfield

Carbon handles back home, the knee pads are still be worked on.

Before a hit with some fine cut, glaze, sealant and wax on top.










and after.... Weave!


----------



## TT225C

They are stunning mate! Are they made to order?


----------



## darylbenfield

Hi mate, yeah custom ones again. Got the knee pads still being done at the mo.


----------



## Sl03 joe

Looking real nice mate


----------



## ttpos

Hi, Fit Full Bag System you can not go Wrong


----------



## ttpos

Hi , to Protect your wheels ,Chrome or alloy over Winter months Spray them with Duck Oil


----------



## darylbenfield

Or a good sealant.

Forge bigun fitted. Knee pads are still being worked on, hence not in the picture.










Interior handles fitted. Pain in the ass to do.


----------



## darylbenfield

Momo Team 300mm, looking forward to getting this in.


----------



## Jamie-V6

Looks lovely mate!!


----------



## darylbenfield

Cheers!


----------



## trialrun

great work


----------



## darylbenfield

Thanks.


----------



## darylbenfield

Bit of pre Ultimate Dubs tinkering sorting out some odds and sods.









300mm Momo Team fitted - alot better than the big oem wheel.









And underside cleanse and protect!


----------



## reeso

Excellent amount of work you put into keeping your car as clean as it is. 
Quick question what do you use to clean your wheels?


----------



## darylbenfield

Some diluted Bilberry and Meguiars Ultimate shampoo. Oh, and plenty of metal polish! :roll:


----------



## reeso

Isn't that a little to harsh on the alloys though? As I use bilberry wheel cleaner on mine but mine are just standard wheels but I am looking at getting some 3sdm's and was wondering what to wash them with as it may be to harsh.


----------



## darylbenfield

Bilberry is non acidic so it doesn't dig in deep, it's a nice product. I've used Bilberry on chrome, safe as. 8)

Bilberry will be fine on your 3SDM's mate.


----------



## ian222

I use bilberry good product.

Daryl I am gonna wait till the spring to get the car done mate, weather is too crap at the moment


----------



## darylbenfield

ian222 said:


> I use bilberry good product.
> 
> Daryl  I am gonna wait till the spring to get the car done mate, weather is too crap at the moment


No worries Ian, the new website is now up too - www.offsetdetailing.com


----------



## jgp-tt

Hi Daryl,
Just had a look at your new website - very impressive!
From what I've seen of your detailing pictures, the site seems to reflect your attention to detail.
Well done matey.


----------



## darylbenfield

jgp-tt said:


> Hi Daryl,
> Just had a look at your new website - very impressive!
> From what I've seen of your detailing pictures, the site seems to reflect your attention to detail.
> Well done matey.


Thanks alot!


----------



## mblaq

very clean buddy


----------



## darylbenfield

Cheers!


----------



## darylbenfield

Started the pre Ultimate Dubs detail. Nothing too mental, just some tiny refinement and glazing. Will be layering up the wax this weekend as it's undercover and not used.

Before sealant.


----------



## warrenstuart

Amazing results here, one of my favourite threads to keep an eye on [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

If you were a bit closer i may get you to give the paintwork a once over on ours as in the day it's like a mirror but when it's dusk and the security light comes on it shows up some imperfections.
Trouble is this can get a bit obsessive as the better you get it the better you want it if that makes sense :?


----------



## darylbenfield

Trouble is this can get a bit obsessive as the better you get it the better you want it if that makes sense :?[/quote]

Yeah I know what you mean, once it's detailed you have to keep the car looking mint.

Just had these sent through to my inbox, my TT knee pads skinned in genuine carbon. Should be in the post soon!


----------



## Ruffmeister

This car always looks ridiculously clean! Nice work


----------



## darylbenfield

Ruffmeister said:


> This car always looks ridiculously clean! Nice work


Cheers needs a clean actually!!


----------



## darylbenfield

Replaced rear shocks as one was knackered!










And the last piece for the interior. Real carbon skinned to match the other parts.

A bit of lacquer refining.









And fitted!


----------



## mullum

darylbenfield said:


> A bit of lacquer refining.


How do you mean ? Polishing ?
I ask as I have a piece with a scratch in the topcoat and would like to take it out.


----------



## mullum

All the parts look great, by the way. Right up my street.


----------



## darylbenfield

Few swirls from the guy that lacquers them, polished them out mate.


----------



## darylbenfield

Wet, windy, cold soggy drive up to Telford this weekend with Meguiars for the Ultimate Dubs Show 2013. Awesome as always!

Here's some pics of Offset Detailing with Kenwood/Scenemedia's UK's Beetle and Tuk Customs Audi Avant.














































And back home. Snow foaming in the snow!


----------



## darylbenfield

With the Brabus gone it was time for a change in look (and height).

Taking over the kitchen!









The Carline CM6 3 piece billet in 9x17 up front and 10x17 out back. Need to space them a bit as they touch the calipers. It's a tight fit!









They needed a polish as they had tyres put on once in their life and where then never driven on, then sat in storage for years. My shelves of tricks and ten minutes later.


----------



## warrenstuart

Nice as always, can't wait to see them on [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## The Blue Bandit

warrenstuart said:


> Nice as always, can't wait to see them on [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


+1

... are they 5x100 or are you going to need adapters for them? What offset are they? ...


----------



## darylbenfield

They are 5x100 et 20 just just kiss the calipers so need to space them out.


----------



## ian222

17" you feeling alright? Gonna have to see this for judgement.


----------



## darylbenfield

Feeling fine why?


----------



## ian222

Just saying 17 seem small.


----------



## darylbenfield

Going lowwww


----------



## Ruffmeister

Looking forward to seeing your car with those on! 8)


----------



## darylbenfield

Me too!


----------



## darylbenfield

Polish, polish, polish.


----------



## darylbenfield

Tyres on que oh isn't that illegal, you'll die, German number plate bollocks haha


----------



## ian222

Come on geez, better pics.


----------



## darylbenfield

Not on the car yet, awaiting some spacers


----------



## darylbenfield

Carlines on, just need a tinker with the ride height.


----------



## reeso

Looking very nice, need to see some more pics!


----------



## darylbenfield

There'll be some at some point in time!


----------



## warrenstuart

darylbenfield said:


> There'll be some at some point in time!


You just like to tease and keep us waiting don't you :evil: :lol:


----------



## darylbenfield

Should be sorting out the ride height this weekend, needs to go down about 1cm all round to lose some arch gap as the rolling radius is lower on the 17" and the 205/45 than the 19" and the 225/35. After that I'll get a snap all being well! 8)


----------



## darylbenfield

Wheels on.


----------



## darylbenfield




----------



## reeso

I like, how much did they set you back?


----------



## darylbenfield

They were £3,500 when new, but I didn't pay that much 8)


----------



## D4n91

darylbenfield said:


>


Wow stunning car and better paint.......


----------



## darylbenfield

Cheers, currently working out a decent way of getting it lower without forking out for AH Exclusive Ultra Low coilies. Adjusters out on the back and it's at it's lowest setting - need another 10mm :roll: Front has decent thread left.


----------



## D4n91

Custom shorter springs ? Drilling lower mounting holes for the damper ? Or get your money out and go air ?


----------



## mullum

Not sure if either these will help or whether you've already considered these,
First link are for front only, second link can be used in either position :

FK 10mm Lowering Springs Caps for Audi TT Mk1 8N

http://bit.ly/ZmuYTS

AUDi TT 10mm Lowering Spring Caps by DSX - NEW hot RED

http://bit.ly/12lKlLR


----------



## darylbenfield

D4n91 said:


> Custom shorter springs ? Drilling lower mounting holes for the damper ? Or get your money out and go air ?


Had air before and wouldn't put it on these.


----------



## darylbenfield

mullum said:


> Not sure if either these will help or whether you've already considered these,
> First link are for front only, second link can be used in either position :
> 
> FK 10mm Lowering Springs Caps for Audi TT Mk1 8N
> 
> http://bit.ly/ZmuYTS
> 
> AUDi TT 10mm Lowering Spring Caps by DSX - NEW hot RED
> 
> http://bit.ly/12lKlLR


Sorry not gonna work.


----------



## darylbenfield

Managed to get the TT dropped a bit more yesterday, quite a bit taken off the rears and tinkered with the front a bit more.

Actually took it for a spin! This road is where my Dad used to set up the boost on his cossie race cars, clocking over 170ish down here back in the day. A sentimental bit of road near where I live in Essex so decided to take a quick snap!


----------



## Chris_TT

Looks awesome 8)

Have you got adjustable tie bars at the rear?


----------



## darylbenfield

No mate just coilovers!


----------



## D4n91

Stunning but I bet tyre wears a bitch


----------



## mullum

Something tells me though that I'm not going to be selling Daryl some adjustable tie bars any day soon


----------



## darylbenfield

Not likely dude haha! Cheers


----------



## darylbenfield

D4n91 said:


> Stunning but I bet tyre wears a bitch


I hardly use the car so it's not really an issue to be honest.


----------



## The Blue Bandit

... so how have you got the rear right down now Daryl? ...
... obviously adjusters and helpers are out- anything else? ...

Steve


----------



## darylbenfield

The Blue Bandit said:


> ... so how have you got the rear right down now Daryl? ...
> ... obviously adjusters and helpers are out- anything else? ...
> 
> Steve


Hi Steve, the car is on 17's with a 45 profile tyre so it's stretched on a smaller width tyre (205 on a 10j wheels).

The rolling radius is therefore smaller than the standard 18" wheel and 40mm profile, so you lose 2cm or so of ride height straight away.

Then both rear adjusters have now been taken out so it's maxed out at the rear with the front adjusted to suit.


----------



## The Blue Bandit

... thanks for that mate- looks great, looking forward to seeing it again this year ... you doing the megiuars stand again this season? ...
... and are you going to be at DC13? ...


----------



## darylbenfield

The Blue Bandit said:


> ... thanks for that mate- looks great, looking forward to seeing it again this year ... you doing the megiuars stand again this season? ...
> ... and are you going to be at DC13? ...


Cheers!

I won't be at DC13 as it's the day after Players Goodwood. I'm not on any Meguiar's stands this year, I may be doing a couple with Auto Finesse though but that is to be confirmed.


----------



## ian222

Do u sell the auto finesse stuff to?


----------



## darylbenfield

I can get hold of it if need be for customers, for example a detail was booked and then some follow up products for your vehicle were also ordered and went home with you on collection after the detail.


----------



## darylbenfield

Disaster stuck the other weekend, bringing the TT out the garage to clean all the wheel barrels/arches and seal them up ready for Players Goodwood next Saturday, (who's going by the way)?!

I kurbed one of my bloody Carline 3 piece's! [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=argue.gif]

So after a clean up under the arches and the wheels, citrus'd, ironed, clayed, sealed with Tough Coat, some revive on the reverse tyre walls...









I set about sorting out my mess, all DIY at home, very pleased with the results. [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=argue.gif]

Before.









During.
l]









Finished and all polished up.


----------



## warrenstuart

Great work, how did you go about fixing it?

Warren.


----------



## darylbenfield

Magic medicine!


----------



## warrenstuart

So a trade secret you're not going to share then! :lol:

Warren.


----------



## mullum

Daryl, would you offer this as a service as part of your business ? If so how much ?


----------



## darylbenfield

We have a wheel refurb guy on site! One stop shop!

The above is just something that wasn't too bad, more in depth kurbings I'd give my my wheel guy.


----------



## darylbenfield

5am start on Saturday for Players Classic at Goodwood. Awesome show, didn't see too many TT's there!

Sunbathing with Auto Finesse on their stand.


----------



## ian222

darylbenfield said:


> 5am start on Saturday for Players Classic at Goodwood. Awesome show, didn't see too many TT's there!
> 
> Sunbathing with Auto Finesse on their stand.


Thats because quite a lot of the forum were at a rolling rd day mate, looked like a good day for you.


----------



## sussexbythesea

darylbenfield said:


> 5am start on Saturday for Players Classic at Goodwood. Awesome show, didn't see too many TT's there!
> 
> Sunbathing with Auto Finesse on their stand.


I went and had a look yesterday and picked up some of that Tripple you recommended off the stand, looking forward to giving it a go :!:

You're right very few TT's but all-in-all a great range of cars.

Those wheels on your TT look just as good close-up 8)


----------



## darylbenfield

Nice one, are you applying by hand or machine? Cheers, interesting to hear wht you thought of the TT?


----------



## sussexbythesea

darylbenfield said:


> Nice one, are you applying by hand or machine? Cheers, interesting to hear wht you thought of the TT?


I shall be using elbow grease Daryl, I've not aspired to a machine as yet, although I'm getting deep shine but there are corrections required, but that's for another day :roll:

Tbh honest as soon as I saw your car I was interested in seeing the wheels, I'd not kept up with the recent change and I liked the ones before, but these are great, nice shine and neat stance 8)


----------



## johnwh

Good Evening, I have now ordered some Tripple after seeing 
it on the other thread. Have clayed and Primed, now looking
to Tripple, Tough Coat, then Illusion, hope this combo will
work on Avus.
Your Denim Blue looks really nice, great rims.


----------



## darylbenfield

That will look pretty spectacular with that method!!!


----------



## darylbenfield

Nice shot of the front 9j Carline by Auto Finesse at Players Classic.


----------



## darylbenfield

First time out in the TT since Players at Goodwood, and a trip to the Prept Meet at Brands Hatch. I've never been before and blimey it filled up pretty fast. Also a good chance to ping some business cards out to people. Some cool TT's there too.

Before it became busy. Iphone panoramic taken on top of a grandstand (spot the Tee)










Wearing Auto Finesse Illusion (three coats) with Tough Coat underneath.


----------



## The Blue Bandit

... car looks stunning as usual Daryl 8) ...

... any product that you can recommend for cleaning and preserving door and boot seal rubbers? ...

:?:


----------



## darylbenfield

AF Revive is decent


----------



## ian222

Would have gone to prept if I knew you were going. Maybe next time.

Maybe get some stickers made up 'detailed by offset detailing' I would pop one in the window.


----------



## darylbenfield

I've got some nice gold ones of the logo, I'll pop one in my bag tomorrow - have you seen the weather!? Noah's ark just cruised past!!


----------



## ian222

Good man I will put that in the car.

Weather is cloudy with sunny intervals, perfect for a detail. :lol:


----------



## darylbenfield

Yeah looking cool


----------



## darylbenfield

Couple more from Brands, shot by Prept.



















8)


----------



## darylbenfield




----------



## sauckng

That's some mad stretch and poke. Looking good. Although could use an extra inch of lowness.. but I realize air is a whole other ball game!


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

darylbenfield said:


>


I hope that que of men isn't waiting to use the boot of your car as a toilet?!!?  :lol:

Still, lovely looking motor  Any of you guys Waxstocking it this year?


----------



## rossored

Hi Daryl
What are the alloys on your car ?.......they look great , can you get 19inch ?


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

rossored said:


> Hi Daryl
> What are the alloys on your car ?.......they look great , can you get 19inch ?


Well, the centre cap on the wheels says 'Car Line', and a quick internet search for "Car Line" shows they're Car Line CM6 Billet Alloy rims, so I guess it's - _GOOGLE SEARCH GO!_


----------



## rossored

Dont try to be clever!!!!!!!!theres always one on a forum.


----------



## darylbenfield

sauckng said:


> That's some mad stretch and poke. Looking good. Although could use an extra inch of lowness.. but I realize air is a whole other ball game!


Trust me it's low enough! haha, it's driveable I can't be doing with rubbing and banging arches.


----------



## darylbenfield

rossored said:


> Hi Daryl
> What are the alloys on your car ?.......they look great , can you get 19inch ?


Hi mate, now defunct German company called Carline, also were called Dynatech at some point in time. They were available in a 19". My friend had a set on his silver mk1 TT Vert. Look hard enough and you'll find a set. Model is CM6.


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

rossored said:


> Hi Daryl
> What are the alloys on your car ?.......they look great , can you get 19inch ?





Bartsimpsonhead said:


> Well, the centre cap on the wheels says 'Car Line', and a quick internet search for "Car Line" shows they're *Car Line CM6 Billet Alloy rims*, so I guess it's - _GOOGLE SEARCH GO!_





rossored said:


> Dont try to be clever!!!!!!!!theres always one on a forum.





darylbenfield said:


> Hi mate, now defunct German company called *Carline*, also were called Dynatech at some point in time. They were available in a 19". My friend had a set on his silver mk1 TT Vert. Look hard enough and you'll find a set. Model is *CM6*.


----------



## darylbenfield

?!


----------



## Paulc1990

Just when I thought my car was clean  that's absolutley mint


----------



## darylbenfield

Paulc1990 said:


> Just when I thought my car was clean  that's absolutley mint


Cheers!


----------



## Bullys_special

Didn't like denim blue at all... I do now.


----------



## darylbenfield

Cheers


----------



## darylbenfield

Some new interior carbon pieces getting the lacquer treatment.


----------



## D4n91

darylbenfield said:


> Some new interior carbon pieces getting the lacquer treatment.


I'm so jealous of your carbon goodness oh and your car being denim blue makes all us other deni blue tters look bad  cracking car though mate as I've said before, can't wait to be able to bring mine to you.


----------



## darylbenfield

Cheers man can't wait to see it in person, should land this week.

Best hurry up dude, booked up into mid August now.


----------



## mullum

What are those pieces Daryl ? Best guess from me is for the surround behind the steering wheel (steering column) ?


----------



## darylbenfield

mullum said:


> What are those pieces Daryl ? Best guess from me is for the surround behind the steering wheel (steering column) ?


Hi it is the ignition cowling. So basically the parts that sit behind the steering wheel and house the indicatior stalks, ignition etc.


----------



## mullum

Nice mate ;-) one if those carbon skinned steering wheels would look awesome with that (just a shame they're over a grand !)

Things I'd like to get done are the centre console (radio/climate control) and ashtray. And then the transmission tunnel/console (handbrake).


----------



## darylbenfield

mullum said:


> Nice mate ;-) one if those carbon skinned steering wheels would look awesome with that (just a shame they're over a grand !)
> 
> Things I'd like to get done are the centre console (radio/climate control) and ashtray. And then the transmission tunnel/console (handbrake).


Already there dude


----------



## darylbenfield

Carbon fibre ignition cowling popped up!


----------



## darylbenfield

Finally got round to fitting the carbon fibre ignition cowling on the TT.




























And fourth layer of Illusion on the body.


----------



## mullum

Looks amazing.

There was a guy in Germany that used to skin parts on a part exchange basis (meaning he sent you the carbon skinned part and you returned him yours, plus payment of course). Anyway one of the parts he used to do was the instrument cluster face/fascia. But I've never seen the steering cowl done, very nice 

Do you have to wait long for the parts to be skinned ?


----------



## darylbenfield

Yeah was around a 3 month wait due to the amount of work on.


----------



## lod_dub

Nice carbon work mate. Loots great.


----------



## darylbenfield

Ta!


----------



## BaueruTc

That looks really sweet!


----------



## darylbenfield

Cheers, thinking of selling it (the car).


----------



## rossored

What car will you get ?


----------



## darylbenfield

Not sure yet, couple of options.


----------



## The Blue Bandit

... still thinking about an A5? ...


----------



## darylbenfield

Nah, scrapped the A5!


----------



## darylbenfield

Couple from Players 2013 with Auto Finesse. Great show!


----------



## Em6x

Seen this at shows and it looks soooo good!


----------



## darylbenfield

cheers


----------



## darylbenfield

Cheeky snap from Players on Auto Finesse's stand.


----------



## darylbenfield

And out n' about in TT number two.


----------



## darylbenfield

Put the feelers out in the for sale section


----------



## TTchan

^^ nice picture 8) looks really cool.


----------



## darylbenfield

ta


----------



## darylbenfield

TT on the Low Collective's stand at Show & Glow Bluewater yesterday. The worst show I've been too. Cramped, overpriced, just grim. Thanks for the Low Collective for having me on their stand though!


----------



## darylbenfield

Awesome shot by Marius of the TT yesterday.


----------



## ian222

Was hoping to catch up yesterday but didn't see u round your car.


----------



## darylbenfield

I spent 20 minutes in the show mate. Done my head in! Went on a retail therapy mission. Shame would have been good to catch up.


----------



## ryanmtt

Car looked great m8, inspiration for my denim blue TT


----------



## darylbenfield

Inspiration?! Cheers!


----------



## darylbenfield

SOLD GONE!


----------



## mullum

With all the carbon interior ?


----------



## The Blue Bandit

... always one of the tidiest TT's around- I saw you post on instagram that it had gone- just hope the new owner keeps it as pristine as you did ... :wink: 
... always a yardstick which us denim blue owners judged the cleanliness of our cars by ...

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]

... found its replacement yet? ...


----------



## darylbenfield

mullum said:


> With all the carbon interior ?


The lot!


----------



## darylbenfield

The Blue Bandit said:


> ... always one of the tidiest TT's around- I saw you post on instagram that it had gone- just hope the new owner keeps it as pristine as you did ... :wink:
> ... always a yardstick which us denim blue owners judged the cleanliness of our cars by ...
> 
> [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> ... found its replacement yet? ...


Cheers man 8)

Replacement - got a couple of ideas.


----------

